# Sunrise



## CHROME77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys! First time posting! ive been looking at the forums for a little while now and finally decided to post some pictures. These are from a recent vacation. 

Sunrise down in South Carolina.





















these last two were at night. 30 second exposures. I was very surprised with both of these. The first one i was not expecting such a spectacular cloud and sky along with the beach and the lighthouse down in the distance. The second pic i got this weird line in the top left. I have no idea what it is. anyone got any idea? the only thing i could think of is a satelite or a plane...UFO anyone? haha










Hope you guys enjoy these.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Sep 1, 2012)

its an aircraft

get those all the time :/


----------



## CHROME77 (Sep 2, 2012)

SDsc0rch said:



> its an aircraft
> 
> get those all the time :/



ah yeah thats what i figured. guess its gonna be one of those things thats really cool the first time and then annoying  haha....

200+ views and no comments? i just recently started shooting so im always looking for tips and things. Ive yet to use an L lens so im itching to rent one as i cant possibly afford one.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 2, 2012)

Sunrise/sunset shots rarely look good on their own, even with amazing colours, without supporting elements, you simply can't do them justice. Just like other landsape shots, the best ones have strong foreground elements to draw the viewer into the image and towards the sunset/sunrise. Of course, that means you really need to invest in a set of graduated filters, unless you use HDR, which to me just looks garish and unnatural, unless done well.




Watchet Summer Sunset by Kernuak, on Flickr



Orange Dusk at Watchet by Kernuak, on Flickr



Kilve Pill under a Mackerel Sky by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## koolman (Sep 2, 2012)

Sunset


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

Good shots CHROME77


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Sunrise at Death Valley



Lovely colors. I really like your shot. Nicely done dilbert.


----------



## bwud (Sep 13, 2015)

Prague this morning


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Terrific shots well composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 19, 2015)

Went to work early today and saw some light in the sky


----------



## rpt (Nov 19, 2015)

Click said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise at Death Valley
> ...


+1

Beautiful colours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)

January, 2015


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

dpc said:


> January, 2015



Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Mickat (Nov 21, 2015)

Kakadu National Park - Yellow Water Billabong


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > January, 2015
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Kakadu National Park - Yellow Water Billabong




Very nice picture! I like the balance of dark and light between the upper right and lower left quadrants of the picture.


----------



## triggermike (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's one from not too long ago - Deerfield Beach, Florida


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)

Sunrise this morning, taken with a Fujifilm X100. It's my light walking around camera but I'm thinking about getting a Canon EOS M3. Its deficiencies don't concern me.


----------



## C-FMST (Nov 21, 2015)

Haleakala (House of the Sun) Hawaii.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 8, 2015)

The morning after the night before. Just a few minutes before sunrise following the torrential rain and flooding in England the day before.


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 8, 2015)

Some sunrise shots from different parts of the world.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Robert. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2015)

Lake Atitlan, Guatemala.

1Ds MkIII, 11-24 @11mm, 1/15 sec, f16, 100 iso.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 9, 2015)

Ft Fisher , NC


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Robert. 
Lovely shots, especially the snow scene. 

Cheers, Graham. 



RobertG. said:


> Some sunrise shots from different parts of the world.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi pbd. 
Lovely shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Lake Atitlan, Guatemala.
> 
> 1Ds MkIII, 11-24 @11mm, 1/15 sec, f16, 100 iso.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Lake Atitlan, Guatemala.
> 
> 1Ds MkIII, 11-24 @11mm, 1/15 sec, f16, 100 iso.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Graham and Click.

Sunsets are so much easier than sunrises! ;D


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Sunsets are so much easier than sunrises! ;D



True, you don't have to get out of the bed super early. ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2015)

Click said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsets are so much easier than sunrises! ;D
> ...



I was thinking more of the setting up and framing in the dark ;D

Who am I kidding?..............


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 10, 2015)

Baddeck, NS


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Baddeck, NS




Beautiful picture, Keith.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 11, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Lake Atitlan, Guatemala.
> 
> 1Ds MkIII, 11-24 @11mm, 1/15 sec, f16, 100 iso.



Hi Private... nice work. A note though on composition that may help you in the future, I often go to professional critiques (wedding, portraiture and landscapes) and this type of photograph is heavily reproduced by many amateurs. I can't tell you how many "docks in the sun" I've seen in 20 plus years. Regardless of this well worn subject... the first major point of a landscape critiques are uneven horizons and it is a common error with many. The second biggest critique is having a horizon dead center. Professional landscape photographers would be quick to point out that these mistakes often make the difference between snapshots and quality images. It not a ding on this photograph or your talent but it may help to be aware of this fact when out there taking photos... I even think most modern cameras have a digital level function but I'd check to see if your camera has it. I know that my 11-24 is difficult to compose but with some practice you will improve. If you find it too difficult to compose while on site, check PS as there is a function that easily allows for adjusting the horizon. Have fun out there...


----------



## Pookie (Dec 11, 2015)

C-FMST said:


> Haleakala (House of the Sun) Hawaii.



Love this !!! We have a house on Maui in the upcountry and although we've been many times, Haleakala is one of the top goto place every time we are back.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 11, 2015)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Atitlan, Guatemala.
> ...



Pookie,

Many thanks for your kind if misguided attempts at 'helping'. Of course you are 100% correct about the level, it is a rough edit and a basic shot but I should have leveled it, just being lazy, I didn't realise it was a critique. I also agree it is a well worn subject, the point is, they sell, very well, when I do get round to editing it properly (which will include leveling) I will print it and I expect it will sell just like my other numerous dock shots.

As for the horizon being centered, this is where you are woefully misguided, the entire point of the image is the single point perspective, that is how dock images work. It is a compositional tool used very effectively since Masolino da Panicale in 1423 in his painting _‘St. Peter Healing a Cripple and the Raising of Tabitha’_. Indeed Raphael's _‘The School of Athens’_ from 1505 is often considered the pinnacle of the classic renaissance. If you are not familiar with basic art history and some of the Masters then maybe I could point you to Stanley Kubrick (https://vimeo.com/48425421), or Wes Anderson? Though I agree Anderson often uses techniques that allow for lower than center horizons, had I felt the composition warrantied it I would have either cropped or used the 17TS-E. If you want photographers then several spring to mind, Mike Kelley is my current favourite (http://www.mpkelley.com/). Or even, it would appear subconsciously, you. (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21669.msg539054#msg539054)

My experience of shooting one point perspective has been that center horizons work best, it is the strongest version most times and forces the eye into the image, it doesn't come across particularly well on a small image, but as a 24" or bigger print, it becomes mesmerising, ever wonder why a Kubrick movie is so so much better at a movie theater? I'll bet even your Kubrick-ien balloon image looks good on a larger screen or print .

Just to be sure, my composition was very deliberate and has a long art history behind it, we don't all live in the 'rule of thirds' nonsense repeated ad nauseum by photographers with no education in composition or critique.

I'll have a look for the 'level' function in PS. :

In the meantime if you ever need some help with your lighting and posing, which judging from your posted images you do (how did you make that sub 100lb girl look like she was made out of play dough and carrying an extra 20lbs( http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11988.msg549510#msg549510), or deformed baby with a withered right arm (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27324.msg541490#msg541490), and the African American girl on the beach with the dog is a case study on how to not pose and light somebody (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=872.msg531765#msg531765)), then feel free to drop me a PM, I can point you to some very good photographers in CA that I mentored and I am sure I could get them to give you a hand, or, if you are ever on the East coast I could run you a private session.

After that we could always check out some of your composition, but with work like this I'd be inclined to listen first. Another single point perspective (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27217.msg538219#msg538219), or single point perspective centered horizon and what is going on with the space above her head? (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=872.msg508842#msg508842) or third image here (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=872.msg506851#msg506851) which is incredibly weak from a compositional standpoint. Oh, another centered horizon and acreage above the head ....(http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11988.msg500476#msg500476) Need I go on? (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25202.msg498056#msg498056)


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Baddeck, NS




Very, very nice! Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 11, 2015)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Atitlan, Guatemala.
> ...



Not always

http://www.poster-bargains.com/giant/822029.php

Sell as many landscape shots as Cedric Porshez and you can put the horizon where you want.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 11, 2015)

Click said:


> kaswindell said:
> 
> 
> > Baddeck, NS
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 11, 2015)

dpc said:


> kaswindell said:
> 
> 
> > Baddeck, NS
> ...



Thanks, DPC


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 11, 2016)

kaswindell, AWESOME Photo...like it a lot.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 12, 2016)

bwud said:


> Prague this morning



Very nice! This one really strikes me.

I will add, a lot of the shots in this thread are great. I like Keith's very much as well.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 12, 2016)

Here are a couple of my favorite sun rise pictures. Often times with my family, I only get sun rise to myself, as they sleep in. 









rest of my album from a Founders Plaza (DFW airport) sunrise at https://lonerider.smugmug.com/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumKey=8PQpCz









I'll post more in the coming weeks.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> Here are a couple of my favorite sun rise pictures. Often times with my family, I only get sun rise to myself, as they sleep in.
> 
> I'll post more in the coming weeks.



Very nice pictures. Well done, Thomas.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 12, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> Baddeck, NS



Lovely picture from a favourite spot....


----------



## rubensu03 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sunset, Lisbon, 2015.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice picture, rubensu03.


----------



## rubensu03 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you, Click!!

One more, same place.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 13, 2016)

Mustang Sunrise Photo Tour CCA 2014 Sun1099 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



B-29 FiFi Sunrise Mather 7 June 2014 3095 vin © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice shots, Keith. 8) Especially the B-29


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 14, 2016)

One morning in early January of this year, out the window of my bedroom.


----------



## bart13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Shot a landscape at 200mm!
https://500px.com/photo/148233981/early-bird-by-bart-oerbekke?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=797259


----------



## bart13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another long lens lanscape.

Settings on 500px https://500px.com/photo/148368085/golden-sunrise-in-holland-by-bart-oerbekke?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=797259

Hope you like it!


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 9, 2016)

bart13 said:


> Another long lens lanscape.
> 
> Settings on 500px https://500px.com/photo/148368085/golden-sunrise-in-holland-by-bart-oerbekke?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=797259
> 
> Hope you like it!



Very nice bart13


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 9, 2016)

From the Raritan Bay in NJ a few years ago.





on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

bart13 said:


> Another long lens lanscape.
> 
> Settings on 500px https://500px.com/photo/148368085/golden-sunrise-in-holland-by-bart-oerbekke?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=797259
> 
> Hope you like it!



Nicely done, bart13.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> From the Raritan Bay in NJ a few years ago.



Nice shot. Well done, Daniel.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Apr 9, 2016)

North Myrtle Beach/Cherry Grove at Sunrise


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Apr 9, 2016)

Sunrise on Kure Beach, NC


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 9, 2016)

Click said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > From the Raritan Bay in NJ a few years ago.
> ...



Thanks! The day before I went there for the first time -- to check out the shore birds. I saw the view and figured it'd be a great place to catch the sun rise. Just got lucky with the clouds and colors!


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Sunrise on Kure Beach, NC



Beautiful series.


----------



## Sporgon (May 26, 2016)

Sunrise behind Binham Priory in Norfolk, England. 

5DII + 28mm f/2.8 IS. 1/100th, ISO 100, f/8


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise behind Binham Priory in Norfolk, England.
> 
> 5DII + 28mm f/2.8 IS. 1/100th, ISO 100, f/8



Yes, we'll thank you to not lie about equipment here on this equipment (argument) based forum Sporgon. It is clearly not an image from a 5D MkII, that would be an impossibility as there is more than 5 stops of DR in it, and whilst I am sure you bracketed, I might point out that that isn't always an option! So cut it out, admit you are using an Exmor and are actually a DxO/DPReview mole sent here to play with us.


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise behind Binham Priory in Norfolk, England.
> 
> 5DII + 28mm f/2.8 IS. 1/100th, ISO 100, f/8



hmmmm ... So I see that not underexposing 5 stops and trying to recover the shadows in post from a single image _can _ result in a good image ;D

BTW, another lovely image. Nice work!


----------



## Sporgon (May 26, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise behind Binham Priory in Norfolk, England.
> ...



;D

I can't be a mole from DPR because if I was I would have made the shot _half an hour before sunrise_, because everyone knows that all cameras can cope once the sun is over the horizon ! 

P.S ; I love Exmoor !


----------



## Sporgon (May 26, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise behind Binham Priory in Norfolk, England.
> ...



You got me there ! I'm still a hopeless novice at under exposing 

Actually I tried lifting my darkest exposure from the bracket, about 3.5 stops under just clipping, and it just wasn't anything like crap enough to show here as an example of underexposing skills


----------



## JClark (May 28, 2016)

Ultimately, I'd have to say I probably prefer sunrise to sunset. It's usually cooler, air is calmer and the light is a bit softer, plus it's nowhere near as crowded in most places. It seems to be a bit easier to find dramatic color at sunset, but on the whole I prefer the am hours. That 16-35/4 gives nice starburst, too


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2016)

Hi JClark. 
Lovely light, nice composition. I'd like to know the shot settings please, particularly what aperture you were using, also I'd assume a tripod was used, but we all know about assume! 

Cheers, Graham. 



JClark said:


> Ultimately, I'd have to say I probably prefer sunrise to sunset. It's usually cooler, air is calmer and the light is a bit softer, plus it's nowhere near as crowded in most places. It seems to be a bit easier to find dramatic color at sunset, but on the whole I prefer the am hours. That 16-35/4 gives nice starburst, too


----------



## JClark (May 29, 2016)

Thanks Graham!

This was handheld (and I have four of five blurry ones in the sequence to prove it  ) I was in RMNP and saw the composition right as the sun was coming up. Would definitely have used a tripod but there literally wasn't time to set it up and I didn't want to miss the shot. I clicked off a whole sequence because I knew it was going to be hard to get one steady but I really wanted the small aperture for the starburst. 

It's the 16-35/4 at 16mm, 1/60th, f16. (On an A7R, FWIW)



Valvebounce said:


> Hi JClark.
> Lovely light, nice composition. I'd like to know the shot settings please, particularly what aperture you were using, also I'd assume a tripod was used, but we all know about assume!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 30, 2016)

Hi JClark. 
Thank you for the settings info, seems I was right about assume! ;D I thought it would be a much smaller aperture to get such a crisp starburst. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JClark said:


> Thanks Graham!
> 
> This was handheld (and I have four of five blurry ones in the sequence to prove it  ) I was in RMNP and saw the composition right as the sun was coming up. Would definitely have used a tripod but there literally wasn't time to set it up and I didn't want to miss the shot. I clicked off a whole sequence because I knew it was going to be hard to get one steady but I really wanted the small aperture for the starburst.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

Winter dawn down by the tracks.


----------



## JClark (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Winter dawn down by the tracks.



I don't know where you shot that, but it reminded me of this shot I took off of the roadside in West Texas a few years ago.


----------



## lichtlinien (Jun 6, 2016)

a golden morning.​

www.lichtlinien.at​


----------

